# Some Wattpad authors earning nearly $2000/month from ads revenue



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/content-and-e-books/article/71201-wattpad-to-offer-writers-ad-generated-revenue.html



> the new program will feature "interstitial" advertising between chapters of works posted on Wattpad. Gardner said the program, which will initially run video ads, will eventually include display ads as well. The ads will be placed every few chapters and will also appear every 30 minutes during a reading session.
> 
> *According to Gardner, about 100 writers invited to be part of a beta test earned nearly a $1,000 a month through the program. Some, she noted, earned nearly $2,000 a month*
> 
> Wattpad Futures, Gardner noted, will be aimed at a much larger pool of writers and is expected to provide payments to "thousands of writers."


The ad would look something like this:












> "We are very data driven in our approach," explained Spence, "We are seeing a 95% view-through rate on the ads so far. Thats an amazing indication that this is a way that our community can have an additive experience or at the bear minimum not feel like it's intrusive."


This ad revenue sharing is a step in the right direction.

If Wattpad implements the following, it would be even better and make Wattpad much better for readers and writers

1) Patreon integration

I list several examples on this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238814.0.html
Top Web & Fiction Authors and Monthly Patreon Donation Pledge

For example:

https://www.patreon.com/seananmcguire



> Quote
> 797
> patrons
> $8,847
> per Short Stories


2) Buy the English rights to popular Chinese fantasy novels. They shouldn't be that expensive since no publishers have bought them yet.

Hire translators to translate them to English.

With this move, Wattpad will now have a large and popular fantasy catalog.

Wuxiaworld fan translation of about 15 Chinese web novels now have a monthly unique of 2 millions readers. Wuxiaworld hits the billion page views about 18 months since its founding.

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/wuxiaworld.com



> Global Rank 1,569
> Rank in United States 1,084
> 
> Monthly Unique Visitors
> ...


Given time, maybe Amazon Crossing might snap them up since Chinese fantasy novels are very popular right now.

If Wattpad is reading this, please get on it LOL. 1) Patreon 2) Buys the English rights to Chinese fantasy novels that Wuxiaworld/Gravitytales are fan translating.


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

It appears to be invitation only at launch, but may open up to general access for all writers after the initial launch timing.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

m_d_reynolds said:


> It appears to be invitation only at launch, but may open up to general access for all writers after the initial launch timing.


I doubt it will open up to all writers. Probably just a fraction of the writers.

There are millions of Wattpad writers. From their wording, it looks like only thousands will be invited. Probably the most popular writers will receive invite

*Wattpad Futures, Gardner noted, will be aimed at a much larger pool of writers and is expected to provide payments to "thousands of writers."*


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

A commentor wrote this and make a good point:

https://blog.wattpad.com/2016/08/17/writers-can-earn-cash-with-in-story-ads-on-wattpad/

_This is a very smart move, Wattpad. You're looking at where the puck is going rather than where it is, as they say, and this model could represent the next generation of self-publishing. Play your cards right, and this move* could grow into something as disruptive to publishing now as the Kindle was to publishing when it debuted*. I absolutely believe that's possible.

I'm fortunate to have had the chance to participate in one of your writer surveys, and this was a topic I drove home in my feedback. Not that I'm claiming credit or anything, but this Futures program matches my suggestions to the T. Well done! You increase the ability for writers to get paid, more writers will come to site. More writers means more content means more readers means more monetization opportunities for everyone. Add in the fact that you're already fostering the next wave of readership on Wattpad, who will have grown up with the free social reading experience, and you're way ahead of the curve here._

In China, self-publishing is dominated by web novels. The top author makes $15.7 million USD in 2015 according to a recent Wall Street Journal. There are thousands of full-time web authors in China and Tencent bought a web novel site for $800 million last year. So web novels is way ahead in China compare to other countries.

It is growing popular in South Korea too.

Check out Munpia.com

Here's how Munpia works: first 25-30 chapters are free. Then it's 100 Gold Coins per chapter. 100 GC is 100 won or $0.09 USD. Using Virtual currency to prevent credit cards fee eating all the revenue. Readers buy $10 worth of Gold Coins per transaction and then spend it on novels they like to read etc...

So the readers are paying $0.09 for about 15 pages chapter. About $1 for about 150 pages.

2000 paying readers at $0.09 per chapter = $180 a chapter.

Lot of popular books have over 10,000 paying readers or earning about $900 per chapter.

There are probably hundreds of full-time web authors in South Korea.

Kindle has transformed publishing.
Web Novels might transform Kindle platform.


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

I can definitely see the web novel further revolutionizing the industry. I, for one, am excited about the Wattpad changes. I don't even have a publishing presence there, but have been considering it for some time. Royal Road has been a similar service that tends to cater to a different crowd.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

VEVO said:


> A commentor wrote this and make a good point:
> 
> https://blog.wattpad.com/2016/08/17/writers-can-earn-cash-with-in-story-ads-on-wattpad/
> 
> ...


Fascinating!

Making reading social and simple would just increase reader numbers too. Definitely inspiring stuff.


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

Other problems will come from fan fiction being posted on WattPad. I know a few authors who might be uncomfortable with allowing fan fiction on WattPad in the future if this rolls out. There's a lot of Harry Potter fan fiction there, for example. I wonder if there's going to be a movement off the site of fan fiction, or if there will be problems when the publisher rolls in asking people to take it down.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know much about Wattpad. The only thing I do know is that I've stumbled across some pieces of erotic fanfiction there that has millions of views. I wonder about the legal aspects surrounding monotizing things like that. IF it is legal, then that would be a powerful earnings tool for some people. If you tap into any rabid fanbase (usually for teen boys on Younow/Musically/Youtube), I'd imagine those stories would blow up as they circulate social media.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm guessing the fanfiction wouldn't be able to earn out. If you exclude the fanfiction, than it works. So, people who write the fanfiction wouldn't earn money. Unless they change the fanfiction to original. You can rearrange characters and names, and redo it. Fifty Shades was originally fanfiction for Twillight, and look how that got changed and totally worked. So, it might push people to write more original content.

I'm TOTALLY LOVING this news. I agree that it looks like the top authors will get the payout, and I'm really wondering how you qualify to be a top author. It's really hard to get noticed on Wattpad these days as it is. I wonder if you qualify with like, 1,000,000 reads or a simple 5k. I'm feeling small fry over there compared to other authors with the millions of reads, I've only got thousands. But I've got two completed short novels now on Wattpad, and a following. So, it will be worth it to keep going now. I do have another idea for a novel to start next, and I've been pitching my contemporary novel I have on Wattpad. When or if published, then I'd have to take most of it off and just have the first three chapters as a preview. This might be Wattpads attempt to keep its content instead of loosing the good books to traditional or self-publishing. I mean, if they make it worth my while, I'll keep it on Wattpad and not self-publish or pitch to traditional pubs anymore. But they have to make it worth my while.

Here's my profile on Wattpad if people are interested in joining up and seeing what you can do with Wattpad. 
https://www.wattpad.com/user/MarilynVix

You can PM me with questions too.
I'm currently doing the Wattpad Block Party Summer Edition II, which is like 150 top Wattpad authors posting over a month. SO, there are some big events that authors do together in the Wattpad Community. It's a cool place to be a part of.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I do wonder if this is the way we're going. In some ways, Youtube is a successful platform for creators to earn money. But, it's a bit different because Youtube creators never really had a way to monetize videos before Youtube. There was no "Indie Video" community so to speak. I worry a bit that if we train readers to get stories for free on something like Wattpad then they'll stop buying actual books... and if so, I highly doubt Wattpad would be able to make up that income through ads.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Well I have an urban fantasy/vampire mashup that's not niche enough for KU. So for the helluva it... I threw it up on Wattpad.  I'm following the advice of releasing it in small chunks to build up a following. We'l see if it works well-enough for me to get in on the futures program. 

Quite frankly.. I'm really bored with KU and how stagnant things have been lately. Something needs to change and Amazon needs to have competition. That's the best environment for indies to thrive in. So I'll give this a try - there's really nothing to lose.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

This would be nice. I've not been very active on there in quite some time and still have over 20k followers and am nearing 750k reads on the first novel I have posted there. Dunno if I'd qualify, but if I did&#8230; 

http://www.wattpad.com/user/carradee

In hindsight, the way I broke up the novel wasn't well done. I've been considering going back and adjusting the breaks and adding a few more sections for readers' convenience, though that'll cause some comments to not fit.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I think they would hesitate to open this to anyone, unless things are much stricter than when the launched, which was about a decade ago. At the time, I had a bunch of short stories on my website, and would regularly add more. Just as regularly, several someones with Wattpad accounts would steal them, claim them as their own, and publish them there. I was forever contacting Wattpad to have them taken down.  

Shorts are only for the mailing list now.  

If they made ad sharing revenue available to anyone, no piece of online writing would be safe.  Warrior Forum members would be teaching newbies how to scrape websites for fiction so they could post to Wattpad and make tons of money.  It would be the new "Google pays me..."


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Nah, not going to watch some ad so I can read something. I'd rather pay for a book than go through all of that. As much as people hate ads on the Internet, I'm surprised at how many here seem to think this is going to work.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I'd rather pay for a book than go through all of that. As much as people hate ads on the Internet, I'm surprised at how many here seem to think this is going to work.


You've obviously never been (or have forgotten what it's like to be) so broke that you can't even afford $1.


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's a good point. Most advertising online is seen only by bots because so many people use adblockers. Right now they're only lucrative because IOS forces us mobile web users to see everything. To the point of the ads crashing the browser/OS. Isn't like 40% of all Internet traffic done on mobile devices? But all somebody has to do is roll out an IOS browser with Adblock. Pow. There goes ad revenue. 

Now, I could see the ads being built into the Wattpad app (which they already are). If I were part of that community, I would put up with them knowing that my fave authors are being paid. But as a grumpy adult with a Windows PC that has gotten viruses from pushy ads? I'll Adblock the heck out of that website.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Kessie Carroll said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. Most advertising online is seen only by bots because so many people use adblockers. Right now they're only lucrative because IOS forces us mobile web users to see everything. To the point of the ads crashing the browser/OS. Isn't like 40% of all Internet traffic done on mobile devices? But all somebody has to do is roll out an IOS browser with Adblock. Pow. There goes ad revenue.
> 
> Now, I could see the ads being built into the Wattpad app (which they already are). If I were part of that community, I would put up with them knowing that my fave authors are being paid. But as a grumpy adult with a Windows PC that has gotten viruses from pushy ads? I'll Adblock the heck out of that website.


Ads can be easily built to bypass Adblock. The only reason Google allows Adblock to be used on their ads is because it's better to just weed out the people that won't engage with them. This changes though with video ads, which is why all the rumors of Google breaking Adblock for video ads on Youtube are popping up.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

It's an interesting move by Wattpad, and might be a bid to keep top authors from moving entirely to Radish Fiction.

FWIW, one of my Wattpad stories has over 1.3 million views and I have 13.3k followers, but I wasn't contacted about being part of the Futures advertising thing. That doesn't mean that authors with smaller followings and readers aren't part of it - Wattpad could be looking at variables other than popularity, like type of story, length of story, how active you are on the site, whether your story is exclusive etc. There could be all sorts of factors. I hope they open it up to more of us.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

CJArcher said:


> It's an interesting move by Wattpad, and might be a bid to keep top authors from moving entirely to Radish Fiction.
> 
> FWIW, one of my Wattpad stories has over 1.3 million views and I have 13.3k followers, but I wasn't contacted about being part of the Futures advertising thing. That doesn't mean that authors with smaller followings and readers aren't part of it - Wattpad could be looking at variables other than popularity, like type of story, length of story, how active you are on the site, whether your story is exclusive etc. There could be all sorts of factors. I hope they open it up to more of us.


It could be that they are just rolling out this program and haven't contact you yet.

It takes time to ramp up after a successful beta trial.

More authors in this program = more ad revenue for Wattpad since they take a cut so it is in their interest to get as many top authors as possible.

Thanks for mentioning Radish, I'm going to do some research on it

https://radishfiction.com/about.html



> We believe that at the heart of good entertainment lies great stories. That's why we built Radish: a new app for serialised fiction, designed for the mobile generation.
> 
> On Radish you can write, share and monetise your bite-sized serial fiction stories, perfectly suited for reading on smartphones. Using a freemium model, writers on Radish can earn an income from their work - creating stories that will go on to become the source of the most popular blockbuster movies, TV drama hits and addictive games.
> 
> ...


Look like they want to emulate Qidian (China) and Munpia (South Korea) but their traffic isn't so good at the moment.

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/radishfiction.com

Global Rank 414,405

Not a lot of downloads either on Google Play:

Installs 50,000 - 100,000


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Briteka said:


> I do wonder if this is the way we're going. In some ways, Youtube is a successful platform for creators to earn money. But, it's a bit different because Youtube creators never really had a way to monetize videos before Youtube. There was no "Indie Video" community so to speak. I worry a bit that if we train readers to get stories for free on something like Wattpad then they'll stop buying actual books... and if so, I highly doubt Wattpad would be able to make up that income through ads.


I wouldn't worry it.

Readers will not stop buying books just because there are free books around. People still pay for music (CD, download, Spotify $10 subscription etc..) even though they can listen for free on youtube, Spotify Free version, Prime Music, Pandora, radio etc....

The benefit of making it free is you gain a lot more readers. Build a following. Some of the readers will support you through ad revenue, donation through Patreon and buy your books when you release them on Amazon.

Here's an example:

Gravitytales is the 2nd most popular Chinese fantasy fan translation site (Rank United States 6,670 from Alexa traffic), it also allow Original English fantasy fiction.

One of the Original English author on there is daman. He's earning money from chapter sponsorship through Paypal, Ad revenue on Gravitytales, Patreon fan patronage, and Amazon ebook sales

http://gravitytales.com/the-divine-elements/

The Blood Legacy (The Divine Elements Book 1) Kindle Edition -------------- #9,958 Paid in Kindle Store
The Desolate Mountains (The Divine Elements Book 2) Kindle Edition ---------- #5,508 Paid in Kindle Store
Third book is coming out soon

from Patreon

https://www.patreon.com/daman



> 179
> patrons
> $1,442
> per month


I don't know if he is full-time now or not but he's earning enough to be full-time if he want to. Not bad for a web author.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyway, I'm very surprised that Amazon Crossing or Amazon fantasy imprint 47North hasn't buy the English rights to popular Chinese fantasy yet.

Not even the rights to the work of the fantasy author who make $15.7 million in royalties in 2015. English translation of his most popular work Douluo Dalu (Battle Continent) would be a huge hit on Amazon. The English fan translation is very popular.

Maybe Wattpad is negotiating with Tencent to buy the English rights. That would be better since it would be free to readers.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/online-fiction-becomes-chinese-cultural-force-1469035251



> Some 43% of China's online population, or 297 million people, read novels online in 2015, according to a government report. The best-known authors have millions of followers. Their works are made into films, TV series, animations and games.
> 
> In March 2015, game and social-media company Tencent Holdings formed the biggest online literature company in the country, China Reading, after combining its own literature division with Shanda Cloudary, which it had reportedly acquired for five billion yuan ($747 million). China Reading has eight websites, with categories including fantasy, romance, kung fu and business. It has altogether four million writers and 10 million book titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I think the mobile phone reading phenomena is coming to the West soon. This being books written in such a way that they can be easily read on mobile during a commute or a lunch break. As previously pointed out these models are already doing well in Asia -- it's just a matter of time before western readers become accustomed to it. 

Generations Y & Z and much more familiar with all things Asian then their predecessors. That's who Wattpad is targeting right now. Not only am I convinced it's going to work. I'm also certain that New Adult and YA authors are on edge of cleaning up big in this market. 

I guess we'll just wait and see what happens. Just wanted my prediction on record .


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> I think the mobile phone reading phenomena is coming to the West soon. This being books written in such a way that they can be easily read on mobile during a commute or a lunch break. As previously pointed out these models are already doing well in Asia -- it's just a matter of time before western readers become accustomed to it.
> 
> Generations Y & Z and much more familiar with all things Asian then their predecessors. That's who Wattpad is targeting right now. Not only am I convinced it's going to work. I'm also certain that New Adult and YA authors are on edge of cleaning up big in this market.
> 
> I guess we'll just wait and see what happens. Just wanted my prediction on record .


Mobile reading will become more common since smartphone screen sizes are bigger than 2-3 years ago making it easier to read.

Qidian in China started paying writers back in 2003.

Wattpad is starting to pay writers in 2016.

It will take a long time for Wattpad to catch up

Talented authors tend to publish where they think will make them the most money. If hundreds of authors are able to make a full-time living from Wattpad, more talented authors will join. If Wattpad allows Patreon integration or something similar, it could happen faster.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

CJArcher said:


> It's an interesting move by Wattpad, and might be a bid to keep top authors from moving entirely to Radish Fiction.


Are the authors who moved entirely to Radish happy with it? I very much doubt it. The Radish apps are getting a ton of negative reviews for being buggy as hell. Besides, the price for individual chapters is so high that readers would end up paying 10 times the price for an ebook just to complete a novel-length story. Readers are smart, they notice when they're being ripped off. There's no way to save where you stopped reading or to read without an active internet connection, either.

For a reader, there's no reason to use Radish over one of the many free web fiction platforms except to keep following their favorite author, but when they notice the insane cost, will they keep following that author?

Hardly anyone knows about Radish and, as someone else said, not many people download the app and even less people keep using it when they notice the cost of chapters. IMO it's going to be yet another one of those 'monetized serialization' flops.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I think we may be at the peak of  phone-reading here in the West. The book industry seems to be going a different way than other media, and we're going to have a pretty even split between digital and paper for many years going forward. I really don't think digital or phone-reading has much room to grow. Late Millennials and Gen-Z seem to prefer paper over digital.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Briteka said:


> I think we may be at the peak of phone-reading here in the West. The book industry seems to be going a different way than other media, and we're going to have a pretty even split between digital and paper for many years going forward. I really don't think digital or phone-reading has much room to grow. Late Millennials and Gen-Z seem to prefer paper over digital.


Prefering paper doesn't mean there is space for books on shelves.. Mobile reading hasn't taken off yet fully. We still got room to grow!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

C. Rysalis said:


> Are the authors who moved entirely to Radish happy with it? I very much doubt it. The Radish apps are getting a ton of negative reviews for being buggy as hell. Besides, the price for individual chapters is so high that readers would end up paying 10 times the price for an ebook just to complete a novel-length story. Readers are smart, they notice when they're being ripped off. There's no way to save where you stopped reading or to read without an active internet connection, either.
> 
> For a reader, there's no reason to use Radish over one of the many free web fiction platforms except to keep following their favorite author, but when they notice the insane cost, will they keep following that author?
> 
> Hardly anyone knows about Radish and, as someone else said, not many people download the app and even less people keep using it when they notice the cost of chapters. IMO it's going to be yet another one of those 'monetized serialization' flops.


Found some info on Radish. With Wattpad now offering ad revenue for the top authors, I think Radish is in trouble.

1) Introductory Presentation - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B21tHwbc1gLWVUdFYXV3aFZ4VUE

2) Writer FAQ - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B21tHwbc1gLWRVp0OWMxMGp0eTA

3) Writer Agreement, which is a plain English version of what our Terms and Conditions means for writers on the platform - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B21tHwbc1gLWeXRvak8zRFd4U00


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks like Radish is recruiting (poaching) top Wattpad authors. (I'm surprised that Amazon WriteOn didn't do this).

Competition is always good. It will make Wattpad up their game in order to retain top authors. It will be interesting to see how this will all play out.

https://www.wattpad.com/forums/discussion/1128853/Radish+Fiction



> I was contacted yesterday by Radish Fiction through Twitter. They said they were impressed by my work on Wattpad, asked for my email address, and wondered if I'd be interested in writing for them. Here's an excerpt from the email they sent me:
> 
> "Radish is a serialised web fiction app that enables the writer to earn an income from their work, as well as building an audience of dedicated readers. We have been inspired by a number of similar ventures in China and Korea, which have enabled many web authors and cartoonists who previously made nothing from their work to now make a good living. There are several dozen writers and cartoonists making over US$100,000 per year through these platforms, and there is even a small elite whose members earn millions of dollars per year. (You can read this Guardian article about Qidian, the Chinese web literature site, for a better idea about their achievements so far) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Yayoi (Apr 26, 2016)

As English speaking authors, do you have any idea how to break into these Chinese/Korean markets?


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

VEVO said:


> It looks like Radish is recruiting (poaching) top Wattpad authors. (I'm surprised that Amazon WriteOn didn't do this).
> 
> Competition is always good. It will make Wattpad up their game in order to retain top authors. It will be interesting to see how this will all play out.
> 
> https://www.wattpad.com/forums/discussion/1128853/Radish+Fiction


Agreed, competition helps the market!

What Radish doesn't mention in their 'recruitment offer' is that their lineup of popular authors is almost exclusively romance focused. A reader looking for something other than romance will discover only a tiny selection of stories. Radish tried to recruit Webfictionguide / Topwebfiction's top authors (none of whom write romance) and was (as far as I know) turned down by all of them due to concerns regarding exclusivity and copyright issues - this was at the time when an exclusivity requirement was still up in the air. Also, as D.D. Webb pointed out when Radish approached him in the comments of his web serial, paywalls rarely work out for web fiction authors. https://tiraas.wordpress.com/about/

http://forums.webfictionguide.com/topic/radish-ama


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm one of the authors Wattpad approached and yesterday I signed the contact. I took a long time deciding whether or not I wanted to jump in, but when I saw this thread I made the leap.

I have no idea what's in store for me, but I'm excited to find out.

I'm not sure what their criteria was for picking me. To be honest, I've only been active on Wattpad for about a year and only started publishing works there in July 2015. What I can say is that they've been nothing but wonderful and to be paid for my hard work is kind of nice.

And for anyone asking, fanfiction is not included.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I've been on Wattpad for a while but haven't done anything with it in all that time.

So I recently started "live writing" a Zombie serial Z+ and it's currently in the low 200's in their Horror category.

https://www.wattpad.com/user/TJKnightWrites

I haven't been approached by Wattpad.. but man would I love to be. I think this is a really exciting prospect and I'm itching to try something other than KU. It can't hurt. I think too many of us have become risk adverse. This is a community that should be all about taking risks and trying new things.

New ways of authors making money from their writing are good for us all.

Oh and congrats to Anna that's fantastic news. I'll have to follow your stories to see how it works for you.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Anna_ said:


> I'm one of the authors Wattpad approached and yesterday I signed the contact. I took a long time deciding whether or not I wanted to jump in, but when I saw this thread I made the leap.


Congrats! All the best luck.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Best of luck, Anna! I hope it works out for you. Can you give us an update in a few months time, please (if the contract allows).


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

CJArcher said:


> Best of luck, Anna! I hope it works out for you. Can you give us an update in a few months time, please (if the contract allows).


Wattpad is easygoing, so I don't think they'd have a problem with me giving an update.

I'm not sure when it all starts. I suppose they will let me know shortly. The final paperwork was done yesterday.


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

C. Rysalis said:


> Congrats! All the best luck.


Thank you!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Anna_ said:


> Wattpad is easygoing, so I don't think they'd have a problem with me giving an update.
> 
> I'm not sure when it all starts. I suppose they will let me know shortly. The final paperwork was done yesterday.


Many would love to hear an update on this.

From the discussion on Wattpad forum, it looks like they are inviting many more authors

https://www.wattpad.com/forums/discussion/1140011/List+of+Authors+who+are+participating+in+Wattpad+ad-revenue+sharing+program
*List of Authors who are participating in Wattpad ad-revenue sharing program*


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

VEVO said:


> Many would love to hear an update on this.
> 
> From the discussion on Wattpad forum, it looks like they are inviting many more authors
> 
> ...


An update from me? I don't really have one. Wattpad pays out quarterly, so I won't know how successful this has been for a few months.


----------



## Patricia Watters (Aug 24, 2014)

Wattpad is completely new to me so I have one question. Do books posted on Wattpad have to be unpublished works in progress only, or can you post a published book, like the first book in a series, to get readers drawn into the series?


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

Patricia Watters said:


> Wattpad is completely new to me so I have one question. Do books posted on Wattpad have to be unpublished works in progress only, or can you post a published book, like the first book in a series, to get readers drawn into the series?


In terms of Wattpad, you can publish anything you want. However, if your part of KU, I believe you can only publish up to 10% on Wattpad before violating KU's exclusivity.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Anna_ said:


> An update from me? I don't really have one. Wattpad pays out quarterly, so I won't know how successful this has been for a few months.


I didn't know that it pays out quarterly. Thank for the info.

p.s. I looked at your Wattpad page (https://www.wattpad.com/user/AnnaAlbo) and it looks like you have link to Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest but no Patreon. Patreon might be something worth doing since you have 73,000+ followers on Wattpad. Some of your readers might be willing to support your writing. Worth looking into. Here are some examples:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238814.0.html
Top Web & Fiction Authors and Monthly Patreon Donation Pledge


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

VEVO said:


> I didn't know that it pays out quarterly. Thank for the info.
> 
> p.s. I looked at your Wattpad page (https://www.wattpad.com/user/AnnaAlbo) and it looks like you have link to Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest but no Patreon. Patreon might be something worth doing since you have 73,000+ followers on Wattpad. Some of your readers might be willing to support your writing. Worth looking into. Here are some examples:
> 
> ...


This is something I will definitely look at. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

I said I'd give an update when I got my first payment statement from Wattpad. Without revealing numbers, I will say that the $1,000-$2,000 a month number is vastly overstated. I don't know who these Wattpad authors are, but there's no way that's an average. I've heard the real average is closer to $50-150 per month. 

Consider that I had nearly two million reads in a one month period, I was nowhere near the magical $1,000-2,000 range. For those wondering, my statement only covers one month of the pay period I was in. They pay quarterly.

I won't get into exact numbers, but I will say that any income is great, so I'm certainly not complaining! Wattpad has been great to me, but I won't be quitting my day job!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Anna_ said:


> I said I'd give an update when I got my first payment statement from Wattpad. Without revealing numbers, I will say that the $1,000-$2,000 a month number is vastly overstated. I don't know who these Wattpad authors are, but there's no way that's an average. I've heard the real average is closer to $50-150 per month.
> 
> Consider that I had nearly two million reads in a one month period, I was nowhere near the magical $1,000-2,000 range. For those wondering, my statement only covers one month of the pay period I was in. They pay quarterly.
> 
> I won't get into exact numbers, but I will say that any income is great, so I'm certainly not complaining! Wattpad has been great to me, but I won't be quitting my day job!


Dude, I can't wait for this to be offered to more authors. I'm reluctant to post more of my novella on Wattpad, because I'm trying to shop it around. I've got the full novel at 50K done, and I was thinking of trickingly some of it onto Wattpad. But as a selling point to publishers, you don't want the whole thing on there. But any money would be great to earn off my writing, even $50-$150 dollars a month. It will be closer to my Amazon earnings, and I'd be satisfied with that. Right now, having it on Wattpad isn't earning me anything but some followers, It's not turning into real sales, though I know I've had some Wattpad followers join my followers on Facebook. That's about it.

So, if Wattpad started to offer this to more authors, it would give me more incentive to post more content. Right now, I'm not sure about doing that. Really hope they come through and start offering this program to more of its authors.


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

MarilynVix said:


> Dude, I can't wait for this to be offered to more authors. I'm reluctant to post more of my novella on Wattpad, because I'm trying to shop it around. I've got the full novel at 50K done, and I was thinking of trickingly some of it onto Wattpad. But as a selling point to publishers, you don't want the whole thing on there. But any money would be great to earn off my writing, even $50-$150 dollars a month. It will be closer to my Amazon earnings, and I'd be satisfied with that. Right now, having it on Wattpad isn't earning me anything but some followers, It's not turning into real sales, though I know I've had some Wattpad followers join my followers on Facebook. That's about it.
> 
> So, if Wattpad started to offer this to more authors, it would give me more incentive to post more content. Right now, I'm not sure about doing that. Really hope they come through and start offering this program to more of its authors.


For a long time I was shopping all my books from Wattpad and not a single agent or publisher cared that they were there in their entirety. I had two R&Rs, and again, no issue. I have a very good friend who got a 3-book deal and all those books were on Wattpad. So you shouldn't be worried about the issue of first rights. It's not a big deal anymore.

Harlequin did a contest and participants had to post their finished books on Wattpad.

I do think more people will be offered the option. It's still in the experimental phase.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Anna_ said:


> I said I'd give an update when I got my first payment statement from Wattpad. Without revealing numbers, I will say that the $1,000-$2,000 a month number is vastly overstated. I don't know who these Wattpad authors are, but there's no way that's an average. I've heard the real average is closer to $50-150 per month.
> 
> Consider that I had nearly two million reads in a one month period, I was nowhere near the magical $1,000-2,000 range. For those wondering, my statement only covers one month of the pay period I was in. They pay quarterly.
> 
> I won't get into exact numbers, but I will say that any income is great, so I'm certainly not complaining! Wattpad has been great to me, but I won't be quitting my day job!


Thanks for update. Very interesting... sad it didn't cross the $1000 but then again maybe this is still early and there is just enough advertising money yet. If Wattpad grows and really goes for advertising money they will get more sponsors and that could increase the paid out money. Hopefully, that's the case!


----------



## Rob Lopez (Jun 19, 2012)

I checked out Wattpad, and now it turns out I have an account, and I don't know what to do with it.

If I were to put an original story (novel or novella length maybe) on there, would there be anything to prevent someone stealing it and self-publishing it as their own? Other than doing that myself.

I've had an idea for a story that I think has zero commercial appeal, and I've had it for quite a while. It would be nice to put it out to some readers and testing the waters to see just how much appeal it has, instead of, say, putting it on an unseen blog. I like the episodic and mobile-friendly format for this story (which really doesn't fit my normal stuff). I don't mind readers getting it for free, but I don't want someone else making money from it (however unlikely).

I had no idea what Wattpad was before today, so I feel quite clueless. Sorry if the question sounds dumb.


----------



## JQ (Nov 3, 2016)

Anna_ said:


> I'm one of the authors Wattpad approached and yesterday I signed the contact. I took a long time deciding whether or not I wanted to jump in, but when I saw this thread I made the leap.
> 
> I have no idea what's in store for me, but I'm excited to find out.


Hey, Anna. Congrats on being chosen to be an early participant in this. It's been about a year. How did it go?

Pros?Cons?


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bump. Would love to hear some new experiences about Wattpad! Last comments were from November. Maybe things are picking up?


----------

